

IOS 7 Redesign - jahansafd
http://www.behance.net/gallery/iOS-7-Redesign-Concept/10341233?fb_action_ids=10151530519502063&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210151530519502063%22%3A409047225866754%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210151530519502063%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D

======
radley
It's pretty clear he's a young new designer. The design is nice and minimal,
but demonstrates an unawareness of common issues.

First, a flat photo icon could get lost on top of a photo background. His
example only works because he showed them on a solid black background.

Next, black as a major theme has always been less instinctively friendly than
white. You'll notice websites are predominantly white and Apple also moving
towards white.

Finally, he's using some extremely small type in key elements like the clock.
That simply won't work for a lot of users with poor eyesight.

